# I disassembled my Sony VGN-T250P and here it is! (56k = 1.8")



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok guys, I disassembeld my old PCG-C1XF (the Japanese version of the PCG-C1XS) and stuck a 120GB drive in it, so I was like...why not see what the T250 has! Ok well I did...and it's lame...

Ok start off by unscrewing all the screws in the back, this thing is the longest screw and it'll fall off when you open the lid:







Then stick a mini-screwdriver or something in the left hole of the hinge and get this off...






(you don't have to do this...) Pop open the backspace key and unscrew the two screws that are there






tiny screws (same one in my NW-HD3 mp3 player)






and another view of the screwholes (with no screws)







Ok now there are 2 tabs you have to press inward to release the keyboard.










Then you can pry up the keyboard (they're spring loaded so you have to hold them, but you can do one at a time so it's easy)






and the kyboard has tabs on the bottom where it goes into the top half...






This is the ribbon-cable that connects the keyboard to the motherboard (I think all sony computers use the same ribbon because I think the one on the C1 is the same length...)






keyboard flipped over and disconnected:






no keyboard...






and there are 3 screws you have to unscrew to be able to lift off the top half (took me fucking forever to figure this out...)...the screw positions are highlighted...






by the way, don't take off the switch...






I did...if you do...put it back on when the top half isn't back on, or you'll have to take it off again. It has a brown part which snaps up and put the ribbon in and then clamp it shut again.

CPU/MicroDIMM slot...interesting the cpu fan is exposed for some reason 






closeup on the MicroDIMM, MicroDIMMs are 172 pin and so the selection of them sucks compared to 200 pin SODIMMs...






this is the back of the top half, the ribbon cables are for the touchpad and buttons as well as the power button.






this is the bottom half






ethernet stuff...






the "bottom" of the DVD±RW






this is the wireless card...microPCI or whatever it's called, the same shit they used to have for airport cards, dunno if apple integrates it now, but this is the same thing.






MicroDIMM slot again...and you can see the video signal cables running to the LCD, the wireless ones are on the opposite hinge, the pronged connector is the battery connection.






and now for the hard drive...turns out it's a 1.8"er so if I want a 100GB drive I pay $230, imagine that! fuck you sony, lol

It's mounted upside-down in the chassis, this is a cover because there is a vent on the bottom right below the HDD






with the cover moved away you can clearly see this is the same drive in your iPod 60GB






and the connector






I hope you enjoyed this tutorial, I couldn't find one online, so it took me forever to disassemble it, but it shouldn't take long at all now that you know how to do it


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 9, 2007)

Good stuff D-EJ.  I'm snagging some old laptops soon so I'll be opening them up and seeing what I can upgrade on the cheap to get them to a decent level.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2007)

I reuploaded the pics


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jesus...you know what's way easier to get into? A mac 

Seriously though, the keyboard lifts straight off with a couple latches that don't require any tools to be opened (there's a little lock that can be locked/unlocked with a small screwdriver, but I've never had a problem with it being unlocked).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2007)

I dunno if you even have to unscrew those tiny screws but I do anyway lol.

I dunno why you would want to upgrade a mac or open it up, I mean can't polish a turd.


----------



## Michael (Aug 7, 2007)

Cool stuff. It was interesting.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 7, 2007)

cool. i'd be scared to open my computer.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I dunno if you even have to unscrew those tiny screws but I do anyway lol.
> 
> I dunno why you would want to upgrade a mac or open it up, I mean can't polish a turd.



 I like my iBook. Has run smoothly since I got it almost 2 years ago without a reformat or anything. I plan on adding more RAM at some point, and eventually upgrading to a tower (either a G5 or one of the new Intel ones), but I'm a Mac user for life I think. The only time I'd touch a PC is if I could grab a functioning older PC for some classic games.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> I like my iBook. Has run smoothly since I got it almost 2 years ago without a reformat or anything. I plan on adding more RAM at some point, and eventually upgrading to a tower (either a G5 or one of the new Intel ones), but I'm a Mac user for life I think. The only time I'd touch a PC is if I could grab a functioning older PC for some classic games.


Same goes for this thing, never had issues with it except one of my batteries died but that's a common laptop problem, I need some more ram too


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Same goes for this thing, never had issues with it except one of my batteries died but that's a common laptop problem, I need some more ram too



It's funny, Macs have always had comparable specs to PCs, and yet get trashed as being not as good. Everyone's biggest complaints are that there aren't as many games/programs that work for Mac, but you can't blame Apple for other companies not developing games/programs for Mac. I'd be more pissed at developers for not looking past Microsoft and alienating lots of customers. 

On the flip side, no one developing things for Mac also applies to virus programmers, so I can't really complain 

I've had PCs that have run really well for years, my biggest complaints about PCs are:

1) Microsoft (I've used Vista at my parents house and just get immediately angry  )
2) Virus programmers/hackers/douchebags just out to inconvenience others (but this applies to life in general, it's just not something I have to deal with on a Mac  )
3) Hewlett-Packard/Dell (I hate package computers that don't even come with OS/drivers/program disks, just their own "Startup" disk that sets up the computer for you the way they want it, so you can't go in and fix individual problems without a full reformat...that and they just suck)

If all those virus programmers/hackers/douchebags started legitimate companies, developing actually useful software/hardware/OS, the world would be a better place, and Microsoft/HP/Dell/whatever would have some serious trouble/competition on their hands. 

Apple's already proved it's not difficult to create a simple and stable system and reliable packages that appeal to both beginner computer users to professionals with specific needs (especially in audio/video/graphic design).


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2007)

The APIs Apple uses are shit as far as performance compared to what is available for windows, that's why nobody makes games for them.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> The APIs Apple uses are shit as far as performance compared to what is available for windows, that's why nobody makes games for them.



Not nobody. Blizzard's an obvious one that does all their games for Mac as well (and they all run smoothly from what I've heard), and I have a demo of Unreal Tournament 2004 that runs really smooth on here. Not to mention all my NES/SNES/N64/Genesis emulators run really nice (more stable than my PC, but that's probably because of the emulators I chose to use when I still used a PC).

I'll always be more of a console gamer anyways though. Aside from a few online multiplayer games over the years (Jedi Knight, Counterstrike, Starcraft), I prefer going out and buying a game and knowing it'll run on the hardware I paid good money for.

And I prefer trash talking my competitors in person


----------

